# Unterschied zwischen Software Technik und Engineering?



## House (18. Jan 2009)

Kurz und knapp: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Software Technik und Software Engineering? Beziehungsweise gibt es überhaupt einen Unterschied?

Laut Wikipedia ist dies das selbe. Jedoch habe ich hier ein Buch namens "Objektorientierte Softwaretechnik" (von Bernd Brügge und Allen H. Dutoit) und vom selben Verlag (Pearson Studium) gibt es aber auch noch Bücher über Software Engineering (z.B. von Ian Sommerville). Hat das irgendwelche besonderen Gründe bzw. gibt es da wirklich einen Unterschied? Oder ist das eigentlich alles das selbe, nur die Autoren haben nunmal komplett unterschiedliche Titel gewählt? So lächerlich für den einen oder anderen die Frage erscheinen mag, ich wäre mir nur gerne sicher, dass es hier keinen Unterschied gibt (Quellen a la Wikipedia darf man bekanntlich nicht immer trauen). Vielleicht gibt es doch ganz kleine Unterschiede, diese würden mich nämlich interessieren. Zudem hoffe ich, dass das Buch nicht schlecht ist und mir im Bereich des Software Engineerings hier und da weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (18. Jan 2009)

:bahnhof: naja, jetzt mal vollkommen unabhängig vom Sinn der Wörter betrachtet ist "Technologie" ja eine _Struktur_ und "engineering" ist ein _Prozess_, deswegen können die prinzipiell nicht "das selbe" bedeuten. Insofern ist die Frage imho etwa genau so sinnfrei wie die Frage nach dem Unterschied zwischen einem "Erlenmeyerkolben" und der "Glasbläserei". Was den Inhalt der Bücher angeht: ja, irgendwas "in dieselbe Richtung" wird's wohl sein, aber bei der Wahl der Literatur sollte man sich wirklich nicht nach irgendwelchen Begrifflichkeiten und Wortspielereien im Titel des Buches richten. Gug' doch einfach ins Inhaltsverzeichnis, und vergleiche die Themen. Das wird ja wohl aussagekräftiger sein als irgendein Buzzwörtchen auf dem Cover. :roll:


----------



## House (18. Jan 2009)

Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Mich interessierte eben nur, ob es nun wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen Software Technik und Software Engineering gibt. Schließlich wird oft genug behauptet, dass Software Technik sozusagen nur die deutsche Übersetzung von Software Engineering wäre. Aber danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Gast (19. Jan 2009)

Software Engineering ist der Prozess, die Vorgehensweise, die genutzt wird, um Software zu planen. 

Software Technik sind die dabei genutzten Techniken/Strukturen. 

Das heißt: Die Bücher werden inhaltlich sehr ähnlich sein. Im Wortgebrauch ist das ein großer Unterschied: 

Wer Software Engineering betreibt, benutzt Software Technik.


----------



## byte (19. Jan 2009)

House hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schließlich wird oft genug behauptet, dass Software Technik sozusagen nur die deutsche Übersetzung von Software Engineering wäre.


Wer behauptet das denn? Ich würde "Software Engineering" eher mit "Software Entwicklung" übersetzen.


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> House hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Beispiel dict.leo: Software Engineering. Was mich angeht, haben sie recht. _en: Software engineering_ würde ich mit _de: Software-Technik_ übersetzen. _en: Software development_ mit _de: Software-Entwicklung_.



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Software Technik sind die dabei genutzten Techniken/Strukturen.


Sehe ich anders. Die verwendeten Techniken würde ich mit _en: sotware engineering techniques_ übersetzen.

Ebenius


----------



## byte (19. Jan 2009)

engineering [tech.]	 	der Engineering
engineering [tech.]	 	das Entwickeln
[...]
engineering [tech.]	 	die Technik   - Wissenschaft


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2009)

Wird schon Gründe haben, wieso "Software Development" als kombinierter Begriff bei dict.leo steht.


----------

